# V6 stumbling and missing under load??



## 94HARDBODYXEV6 (Dec 20, 2007)

My 94 HB 4x4 3.0 VG30E has developed a driveability problem and I thought I might ask here if anyone has experienced anything similar. The truck starts and idles fine but when accelerating under load it misfires and stumbles. When the RPM's get above 3000 it evens out. The problem seems to be worse when it's warm. I thought I had the problem fixed after replacing the distributor cap and rotor and replacing both battery terminals(one was broken). Now the driveability is much improved(almost completely fixed) but it's still failing intermittently. I don't have a check engine light and my truck has 65k original miles. My mechanic friend thinks it might be a dirty O2 sensor sinse I drive the truck primarily in town. No overheating or signes of head gasket failure or anything internal in the engine. Any ideas? Thanks for reading my post


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

Bad Plugs or clogged fuel filter. When pressing the gas down further your forcing more pressure threw the gas line which pushes fluid OR When pressing the gas your making the plug work better cause more volts are being put threw it. 

Either one has to be your problem since you changed the Cap and Rotor but you didnt mention the plugs and wires or even checking the fuel filter or etc...


----------



## 94HARDBODYXEV6 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've check the plugs and they seem alright. I do plan on replacing the wires but I can't until my next payday and I don't want to spend money needlessly unless it directly addresses the problem. This is my daily driver so I need to get it back up and running.

Here's an update since I raplaced the battery cables. I drove it on a 40 miles roundtrip freeway run to get it hot and clear up the o2 sensors or to try to get a failure light to come on. It's drove fine on the freeway and now seems to be running fine. There's still a tiny bit of hesitation on acceleration but I think that's just cause I'm comparing it to my toyota celica and it's a heavy truck with driveline slack. Hopefully it will continue to run well and I may have found the fix but could it be that simple?


----------

